# Name help for new pup



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm getting my first dog, so today i saw my mates at the animal ark and they sent me home with this fella for a trial run to see if he will fit in with my family.







Only thing is his name's Turbo. I hate that name! He doesn't answer to it so i'm looking for ideas for new names. Would anyone like to help?


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

*dog name*

how about this one TWIN TURBO:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

Male or female? can't see sorry.
not that i really wanna c but would help a bit more.male?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

I was thinking of something like Cubes. Because there is no replacement for displacement! :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes he is a boy.


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

lol thats funny(twin turbo)


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

cubes sounds like some sort of drug.sorry but does


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

Tigger or tiger.his tat colour dnt ya think?
Tig. for short


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

*dog name*

ok ok how about SUPERCHARGER:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fuegan13 (Feb 20, 2008)

lord barrington biggs the fifteenth.... he will def answer to it.....


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

lol hard.hahaha


----------



## chanyanchris (Feb 20, 2008)

wat bout chuck sound cool.I'm still having trouble naming my two beardies lol


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

What about Chilli dog, he is red afterall


----------



## ytamarin (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like a Jasper.


----------



## Minka (Feb 20, 2008)

Riddick? Maverick? Diesel? lol


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 20, 2008)

He looks like a part of the family already.

Mrs I

xx


----------



## Fiona74 (Feb 20, 2008)

If you don't like Turbo, maybe you would like 'Diesel"???? All jokes aside, I knew a dog called Diesel and I thought it was a pretty cool name.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

dazza294 said:


> What about Chilli dog, he is red afterall



Some friends had a dog called chilli that i used to look after alot, it recently had to be put down so i don't think chilli is appropriate atm.



chanyanchris said:


> Tigger or tiger.his tat colour dnt ya think?
> Tig. for short



I was thinking that but i have a cat called tigger already.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> If you don't like Turbo, maybe you would like 'Diesel"???? All jokes aside, I knew a dog called Diesel and I thought it was a pretty cool name.



Diesel's not too bad...


----------



## tempest (Feb 20, 2008)

He's adorable! He kinda looks tigerish with those markings, so I reckon "tiges" lol 

This is why I normally stick to mythological names to name my animals!


----------



## antmisk (Feb 20, 2008)

Go with a number I called mine Six


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

So this would make him one... i could even spell it fancily like Juan


----------



## cuddlykylie (Feb 20, 2008)

kujo


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2008)

aww what a cutie  how about tank? somehow appropriate for staffs lol


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 20, 2008)

Call him - Go Away -

Then he will be really confused, come here go away, haha

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

he looks like hes got a shiffty smile so what about grinner / shifty


----------



## frankc (Feb 20, 2008)

how about koba or chibi.They both have meaning to them.


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

ive got to laugh though ive been helping u name your new dog and i still havent come up with a name for our new dog


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> aww what a cutie  how about tank? somehow appropriate for staffs lol



His head is the only staffy ting about him. He is the skinniest leggy staffy i have ever seen! He only weighs 18kg







And what do those names mean Frank?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

dazza294 said:


> ive got to laugh though ive been helping u name your new dog and i still havent come up with a name for our new dog



What sort of dog did you get Dazza?


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't mean to take over your thread with my dog problems but


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be working for me daz


----------



## shlanger (Feb 20, 2008)

call him 'Bill'!


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Cute dog. I like the name Diesel, it seems to suit him.


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

We got a 18month old female Alaskan Malamute


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

Well unfortunately it seems like it is not to be. He just rather viciously had ago at my mum's dog while i was patting her. It's such a shame he is is such a loving dog and so friendly. I hope he can find the right home.


----------



## venus (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice looking dogs.

What about Deefer? You know....D for Dog. 


He looks like a Diesel to me. Or Stripes.


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2008)

How about monty?


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry to hear that but i think you did the right thing trying to adopt rather than taking the puppy or pet shop route good luck to you and him ps if you can think of a name my pouch please please help otherwise my wife will name her bella


----------



## Jozz (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thats a shame *

Here' my new pup! He's 10 weeks now, and I called him 'GUS'  He is an Australian Cattle Dog x Border Collie, but has a real bluey attitude  Pretty easy to train too. I got him from RodentRancher


----------



## venus (Feb 20, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Well unfortunately it seems like it is not to be. He just rather viciously had ago at my mum's dog while i was patting her. It's such a shame he is is such a loving dog and so friendly. I hope he can find the right home.



Ah, thats a shame.

Make sure you let the people you got him from know why you are taking him back.

Jealousy is pretty common among dogs, he may have just been guarding what he thinks is "his territory" . Had the dogs met before?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

venus said:


> Ah, thats a shame.
> 
> Make sure you let the people you got him from know why you are taking him back.
> 
> Jealousy is pretty common among dogs, he may have just been guarding what he thinks is "his territory" . Had the dogs met before?



Yeah i let them know what happened. They do alot of animal adoptions so i'm sure they'll find someone for him. The funny thing is that they socialise all the dogs they have and while i was picking him out earlier today i saw bigger and smaller dogs growl and have ago at him and he just took it. Didn't even look like getting defensive. I guess he just decided i was his.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2008)

Dazza 

I think she looks like a Samantha.


----------



## dazza294 (Feb 20, 2008)

thats a great name for her thanks il let (the duaghter of the evil beast dragon )=WIFE know and see what she thinks


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 20, 2008)

My wife says he looks like a "Boof." I could think of worse names for a dog


----------



## venus (Feb 21, 2008)

dazza294 said:


> Don't mean to take over your thread with my dog problems but



Shes a nice looking Mallie. 

I like:

Shiloh

Dakota

Gypsy

Kira

Nikita (Nikki)

Lexi

Tasha


Let us know what name you pick.


----------

